

Been iterating on a realtime social video app. Does HN approve? - k33n
http://www.15seconds.me/

======
cpeterso
Simple and clever. It feels like Chatroulette meets Twitter.

1\. I found the user interface confusing, especially the older/newer controls
and the rating timeline. You might consider a more immediate, in-your-face
home page with a "Twitter Firehose"-like real-time list of video thumbnails
(chronological and/or top scoring). The home page should _tell_ me what the
site is about; it should just _show_ me. <:)

2\. The home page is blank because it didn't load the "Welcome to 15Seconds!"
window on Firefox 8 on Ubuntu. Firefox 8 on Windows XP worked correctly.

